# Transfer Express Offers Free Onsite Heat Printing Webinar In March



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Each year there are thousands of events in the form of sports tournaments, fairs, concerts, festivals, and the like that provide an ideal opportunity to sell decorated shirts printed onsite. 

For those interested in getting started, there’s no easier way than using a heat press. Transfer Express is hosting a free webinar at 2 p.m. E.S.T. on March 6 that will provide the basics you need to know as well as tips on how to ensure your first event runs smoothly and is profitable. 

This one-hour session will cover the type of equipment and supplies needed, what products to offer, how to estimate quantities, ideas for display and marketing, and how to capture after-event orders. 

For more information or to register, go to Webinars | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

